# Gmail won't stop showing me the "what's new" message



## cmdixon (Jun 13, 2011)

Ever since I updated to the latest version of gmail the other day, I get the "what's new" notice every time I go in to gmail. Is this happening to anyone else? Is there a way to stop it?

Not sure if it matters, but I'm running LGB v 0.09. Thanks!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

cmdixon said:


> Ever since I updated to the latest version of gmail the other day, I get the "what's new" notice every time I go in to gmail. Is this happening to anyone else? Is there a way to stop it?
> 
> Not sure if it matters, but I'm running LGB v 0.09. Thanks!


didnt happen to me. try clearing the data on gmail. You can do this by going to Settings-Applications-Manage Applications


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

A lot of people are experiencing issues with Gmail 2.3.5. I'm not upgrading to it for some time since the previous update is perfectly stable. If clearing data doesn't work, I recommend just going back to the previous one for the time being.


----------



## cmdixon (Jun 13, 2011)

Clearing data didn't did fix the problem. Thanks for the suggestion though. How can I go back to the previous version?


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"cmdixon said:


> Clearing data didn't did fix the problem. Thanks for the suggestion though. How can I go back to the previous version?


Search for it on 4shared.com maybe?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

cmdixon said:


> Clearing data didn't did fix the problem. Thanks for the suggestion though. How can I go back to the previous version?


uninstall your current one, and use this one http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1091566


----------



## cmdixon (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, i had trouble with the link on xda, so I decided to just install the one from the market again. That seems to have fixed my problem. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Well thats good. I wasnt having the problem, but if this kinda stuff happens i usually will just uninstall the program and reinstall it. It usually will fix the problem.


----------

